# ola a todos



## ajrebelo (5 Fev 2006 às 20:01)

até que em fim um forum português sobre  meteo  boa  

antes de mais   apresento o meu site dedicado a meteo 

http://kangooru.no.sapo.pt

já agora digam o que acharam do site

abraço


----------



## joaocpais (5 Fev 2006 às 21:24)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> até que em fim um forum português sobre  meteo  boa
> 
> antes de mais   apresento o meu site dedicado a meteo
> 
> ...


Bem vindo ajrebelo  
espero que gostes deste site e te sintas em casa para partilhares connosco as tuas opiniões sobre aquilo que a todos nos liga, a meteorologia
Como ainda não estás familiarizado com o site devo-te informar que existe um tópico proprio para as apresentações, onde poderas falar mais sobre ti   
Relativamente ao teu site, creio que iniciativas como a tua são muito louvaveis, parabéns por isso  
Gostei particularmente do video  
Espera que já tenhas explorado alguns tópicos em particular o do seguimento do mês de Janeiro que foi muito emocionante porque coincidiu com historico nevão de Lisboa e sul do pais de 29-01-2006  
Devo ainda informar-te para não estranhares porque por vezes existem momentos do dia com poucos membros on-line e as respostas tardam um pouco, mas isso é porque o pessoal é muito ocupado  
Cumprimentos


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2006 às 00:33)

ajrebelo disse:
			
		

> até que em fim um forum português sobre  meteo  boa
> 
> antes de mais   apresento o meu site dedicado a meteo
> 
> ...




o site ta fixe mas como ainda ta em construção acredito que possa melhorar ainda mais.Mas parabéns pela iniciativa axo ke mais pessoas devião fazer o mesmo nunca são de mais...  
abraços


----------

